

Linux based Development Setup - dalibor
http://dalibornasevic.com/posts/28-development-setup

======
overshard
I'm surprised more website developers don't use Linux to develop in. It is
what we all push to in the end after all. I use Ubuntu 10.04 w/ Sublime Text
2, GIMP, Chrome, Firefox, VIM, Vagrant, virtualenv, git, and ssh. Then
whatever framework I happen to be using at the time. Mostly Django.

It's just easier to develop in Linux than it is in any other OS. Being able to
hit "sudo aptitude build-dep python-psycopg2" and then being able to "pip
install psycopg2" without having to hunt everywhere for deps and it just work
is one of the greatest things of all time.

~~~
getsat
> It's just easier to develop in Linux than it is in any other OS.

Uh...

> Being able to hit "sudo aptitude build-dep python-psycopg2" and then being
> able to "pip install psycopg2" without having to hunt everywhere for deps
> and it just work is one of the greatest things of all time.

Implying other operating systems don't also have package managers. There's
myriad Unix-like operating systems (and one fully-ceritifed Unix I can think
of) which can run that exact same software stack.

~~~
thwarted
Yeah, but few people actually run their production environment on that "fully
certified UNIX", so if your goal is to be as similar to production as
possible, that those package managers exist elsewhere is meaningless.

~~~
getsat
Sure, but that doesn't support his claim that Linux is "easier" to develop in,
which is what I was refuting.

------
intev
I used to develop on a mac at work, and started using ubuntu after I had to
give it back. Ubuntu is still very buggy (atleast for the HP HDX I have).
Wireless and sound drivers are randomly not recognized and the battery
indicator has issues. During a hackathon once, Ubuntu completely just gave up
(refused to connect to the internet even though all the cards were recognized
and I had to reinstall the entire OS to make it work).

This whole 6 week experience left me running back to windows.

------
maratd
FYI You can easily have a hybrid development environment. One box (or virtual
machine) runs Linux with all the stuff you need. The computer in front of you
runs Windows or Mac OS and you ssh to the other box. Especially useful if your
production environment is Linux. You can have the Linux box match your
production environment.

I personally prefer this setup, as it allows me to use Adobe (Photoshop,
Illustrator, etc.) and Microsoft (Office) and a few other favorites not found
on Linux.

------
dimmuborgir
I just moved to Arch (always wanted to use it) from Ubuntu 11.10 after Unity
(compiz) became intolerably slow on my 5 year old machine. Now running a
custom DE using Openbox. It's blazing fast and highly customizable.

------
FuzzyDunlop
I just use Ubuntu 11.10 with a fairly standard set up of Sublime Text 2,
Chrome, FileZilla, and vim for quick file editing when I'm in the terminal or
SSH'd into another computer. This was after originally trying to cope with
Eclipse and other IDE's that weren't my cup of tea.

Mind, I'm looking to switch up the OS (or at least the window manager) because
Unity offers a less productive environment, and Gnome3 on Ubuntu really
disagrees with my hardware for some reason. Even Classic appears messed up.

~~~
mstevens
I've just switched to xubuntu for similar reasons.

I'm finding it a big improvement on gnome 3 or unity so far, although I've
only been using it for about a week, so I still count it as testing at the
moment.

~~~
1point2
Kubuntu - been using it since I moved to GNU/Linux - but on my netbooks still
can't decide between Lubuntu, Xubuntu, or the big K - I'm running lubuntu as a
trial, its still young and stroppy but hey I get to edit its text config
files.

I earn my beer vouchers from what I do with the apps running in VM's
(VirutalBox 4 me), when working full on I'll have 3 VM's running chatting to
each other and out to the networks, but normally just have one or two up.
Using VM's had been the biggest boost - I can shag around with the various
OS's - a clean install, install vbox hook up to my existing disk images and
I'm up and working - can be up and running in 30 mins from a clean install.

I keep saying it - many thanks to all the fine folk that put together the
various distributions - u add the spice to working life.

------
savramescu
I'm trying to switch to a Slackware environment with Fluxbox running in the
front. I've used Ubuntu for years, but realized that I had huge gaps about
actual Linux knowledge because I was so used to the automation that Ubuntu
provides. Also I'm trying to learn emacs and vim now, and I'm really making an
effort to go to a more keyboard/terminal oriented workflow. I'm getting faster
and faster with it.

------
acabal
I've found Komodo Edit to be indispensable for PHP development on Linux. I
haven't yet found an editor that does such a good job mixing PHP and HTML
syntax highlighting, has solid autocomplete--even of custom classes--and is so
easy to set up. Eclipse is far too massive, emacs/vim are too finicky to learn
and set up, and gedit with lots of plugins is actually close doesn't do
autocomplete well.

~~~
sho_hn
I recommend checking out KDevelop 4's PHP plugin, which probably offers the
best semantic PHP support in an IDE on Linux (including 5.3's namespace
support).

------
MattJ100
I use Awesome, but it's really not for someone who doesn't want to configure
it to their tastes. I use it because unlike alternatives, I _can_ easily
configure it to my tastes. It takes time, but in the long run it helps my
productivity.

------
alperakgun
I have the same setup more or less, interesting that we both switched to gnome
3 at the end.

